# Hello every one! I live in Canmore, Alberta. Thanks for the add!



## Garret H. (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello everyone, im very excited to start a new chapter in my life, a big part of the progress is made possible by people like yourself. Id like to thank you all for the contributions you've made and will make and hope to advance my skill and ability with the help of this community and others like it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 3, 2018)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Janger (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome and please post!


----------



## Garret H. (Dec 4, 2018)

thank you Janger and CalgaryPt! ill be sure to post up dates.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 5, 2018)

Welcome to the group


----------



## DPittman (Dec 5, 2018)

We love pictures!


----------

